# Paint fumes



## hedgeowl (Sep 10, 2009)

Hello, I am moving into a new apartment in a few days and my landlord is going to paint the studio while I am there. I'm having a friend watch my hedgie Owl so she is not going to be in the apartment while the paining is happening but I was wondering if I could move her back after the painting is done or if I should wait a day or so...


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I'd wait a day or so until you can walk in and that paint smell is not so strong. Sometimes when first walking in to the house is the best way to tell because if you are in there awhile you get used to it and can't tell how strong.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Also keep in mind how much stronger a hedgehog's sense of smell is than ours. If it's noticeable to you, it'll be strong to them. If it's a bit strong for you, it'll be overwhelming for them.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

I was also wondering something similar. I'm going to be repainting my living room. I'm in a one bed apartment and was going to move Sylvie into the bedroom until the living room is aired out. I don't have anyone who can sit her. Do you think being in the bedroom (door closed) will be sufficient?


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Silvercat, 
Sylvie would probably be fine in the bedroom but I would shove a towell in the crack under the door to keep any fumes from wafting in. But if you can paint in the summer it would be easier to air out because the windows could be open all the time.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I've always tried to extremely minimize the exposure to hedgehogs when painting. I get very sick when I'm around fresh paint that contains VOCs. I get terrible migraines. Plus VOCs are not healthy. 

If you can choose, look for a paint that is zero VOC. That strong fresh paint smell is the off gassing of VOC, with zero VOC paint the scent isn't that strong and it quickly goes away. To also help with the smell, a colleague of mine adds a small amount of vanilla to the paint. I've yet to try it, but she says it really does help.

When I'm painting, I move the hedgehogs to room as far away as I can get from the paint as possible. Close the door and keep the window open (not an option during winter) to allow them good fresh air. When we painted the hedgehogs' room we kept them out of that room for several days to allow any odors to dissipate. Keep in mind it was summer and the window to their room was open most of the time to thoroughly air it out.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Summer is a good option & I don't mind waiting. Thanks


----------

